# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Cyclocross 2014/2015

## stenu

Mä aloitan nyt tämän, koska USA:ssa krossia ajetaan jo. Viime viikonloppuna ajettiin Nittanyssa ja Cross Vegas starttaa Suomen aikaa huomenaamulla. Eliten starttiviivalla pitäisi olla mm. Nysse ja Van Der Haar. Livestriimi löytyy tuolta: http://live.behindthebarriers.tv/crossvegas

----------


## OJ

Saa nähdä jaksaako pysyä hereillä Cross Vegasia tapittamassa. Pitäisi kai kun kovassa nousukunnossa oleva kotikylän sankari on viivalla.

Perinteinen hävytön promo tähän väliin. Ainoa crossiskene, joka oikeasti merkkaa mitään, starttasi lauantaina ja olen tässä pitkin viikkoa nuollut haavojani ja korjaillut fillaria. Tällä kaudella on ohjelmassa kaksi C2 kisaa ja Kanadan mestaruuskisat, joista ensimmäiset lokakuun viimeinen viikonloppu, eli kuusi viikkoa on vielä aikaa houkutella "kuntohuippua" esille.

----------


## fyah

Jep, siitä se lähti crossiseasoni käyntiin viime viikolla sekä kotikylässä että isossa maailmassa. Vegasissa jatkettiinkin siitä mihin viime vuonna jäätiin eli

----------


## J T K

Koetin yhdistellä olennaisimmat päivämäärät, toivottavasti saa selvää. Eihän UCI:n kalenterissa Suomen mestaruuskisoja mainittu tietenkään..

Livestriimejä voi katella ainakin täältä: http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

*2014*

*Lokakuu*
 la 4.10. Providence Cyclo-Cross Festival                 C1 USA
 su 5.10. EKZ CrossTour - Dielsdorf                     C1 SUI  
 su 5.10. Superprestige Gieten                     C1 NED  

la 11.10. Oulun avoimet cx-kisat Heinäpää Krossikommuuni o/
 la 11.10. Full Moon Vista - Ellison Park Cyclocross Festival     C1 USA  
 su 12.10. Bpost bank trofee - Ronse                     C1 BEL  

su 19.10. Suomenmestaruuskisat Tampere V8
 su 19.10. UCI World Cup NED  

la 25.10. Canadian National Championships             CN CAN  

*Marraskuu*
 la 1.11. Cincy3 - Kings CX After Dark                 C1 USA  
 la 1.11. Bpost bank trofee Koppenbergcross Oudenaarde        C1 BEL  
 su 2.11. EKZ CrossTour - Hittnau                     C1 SUI
 su 2.11. Superprestige Zonhoven                     C1 BEL  
 su 2.11. Pan-American Continental Cyclo-Cross Championships     CC USA  

la 8.11. GGEW City Cross Cup                     C1 GER
 la 8.11. European Continental Championships             CC GER  
 la 8.11. Derby City Cup 1                         C1 USA
 su 9.11. Superprestige Ruddervoorde                 C1 BEL  
 su 9.11. Masters European Continental Championships         CCM GER  

ti  11.11. Jaarmarktcross Niel                     C2 BEL  

 la 15.11. Swedish National Championships                 CN SWE
 la 15.11. Jingle Cross 2                         C1 USA  
 su 16.11. Superprestige Asper-Gavere                 C1 BEL  

 la 22.11. UCI World Cup BEL                    
 su 23.11. Superprestige Spa-Francorchamps             C2 BEL  

 la 29.11. UCI World Cup                         CDM GBR  
 su 30.11. Bpost bank trofee KwadrO Flandriencross Hamme     C1 BEL  

*Joulukuu* 
la 6.12. Bpost bank trofee GP Hasselt                 C1 BEL  
 su 7.12. Vlaamse Druivencross                     C1 BEL

 la 13.12. Scheldecross Antwerpen                     C1 BEL  
 la 13.12. Czech National Championships - WE/MJ             CN CZE
 la 13.12. Slovakia National Championships                 CN SVK
 su 14.12. Japanese National Championships             CN JPN  
 su 14.12. Zilvermeercross                         C2 BEL  
 su 14.12. EKZ CrossTour - Eschenbach                 C1 SUI  

ke 17.12. Cyclocross van het Waasland                 C2 BEL  

la 20.12. Bpost bank trofee Essen                     C1 BEL  
 su 21.12. UCI World Cup BEL                     

pe 26.12. UCI World Cup BEL  
 la 27.12. Versluys cyclocross Bredene                 C2 BEL
 su 28.12. Superprestige Diegem                     C1 BEL  
 ti 30.12. Bpost bank trofee Azencross Loenhout             C1 BEL

*2015*
*Tammikuu*
 to 1.1. Bpost Bank Trofee G.P. Sven Nys Baal             C1 BEL
 pe 2.1. Radquer Bussnang                         C1 SUI  
 la-su 3.-4.1. Masters World Championships     SUI  
 su 4.1. SOUDAL Cyclocross Leuven                 C1 BEL  

la-su 10.-11.1. British National Championships             
 la-su 10.-11.1. USA National Championships             
 la-su 10.-11.1. Luxembourg National Championships  
 la-su 10.-11.1. Czech National Championships  
 la-su 10.-11.1. French National Championships
 la-su 10.-11.1. Italian National Championships  
 la-su 10.-11.1. German National Championships  
 la-su 10.-11.1. Spanish National Championships  
 la-su 10.-11.1. Swiss National Championships  
 la-su 10.-11.1. Danish National Championships   
 la-su 10.-11.1. Belgian National Championships  
 la-su 10.-11.1. Dutch National Championships   
 su 11.1. Austrian National Championships   
 su 11.1. Portuguese National Championships  

ma 12.1. Cyclocross Otegem                     C2 BEL

 la 17.1. Kasteelcross Zonnebeke                     C2 BEL

la 24.1. Internationale Cyclo-Cross Rucphen             C2 NED  
 su 25.1. UCI World Cup NED  

*la-su 31.1.-1.2. World Championships CZE*

*Helmikuu*
 ke 4.2. Parkcross Maldegem                         C2 BEL

 la 7.2. Bpost bank trofee Krawatencross Lille             C1 BEL  
 su 8.2. Superprestige Hoogstraten                     C1 BEL  

la 14.2. Superprestige Noordzeecross Middelkerke            C1 BEL
 su 15.2. G.P. Stad Eeklo                         C2 BEL  

la 21.2. Boels Classic Internationale Cyclo-cross Heerlen         C1 NED
 su 22.2. Internationale Sluitingsprijs Oostmalle             C1 BEL

----------


## stenu

Hyvä kooste. Melkolailla kattava kalenteri löytyy myös tuolta. Tosin HEL CX Cupin kisat ja tammikuun varjo-SM:t taitaa puuttua sieltäkin..  :Hymy: 

E: kalenterin linkki on muuttunut. Uusi on tämä: http://www.cyclocrossonline.net/cycl...dar-2014-2015/

----------


## stenu

Superprestige alkaa sunnuntaina. Jenkeissä taas Providence CX Festival koko viikonlopun. UCI-lähtöjen striimi löytyy tuolta: http://live.behindthebarriers.tv/kmc...cross-festival. Mun laskujen mukaan alkaa klo 10.30 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## juhoo

Klo 18.30 alkaa ilmeisesti kisa. Viime kaudella tuli näitäkin tuijoteltua, innolla odotan uutta kautta! http://www.vier.be/ on jo lähetys käynnissä. Hyvä kuva, haastava kieli.

----------


## rhubarb

Olipas komea lopputaistelu!

----------


## juhoo

> Olipas komea lopputaistelu!



Uskomaton näytös 19-vuotiaalta Mathieu van der Poelilta! Näytti jo van der Harin hommilta, mutta junnun takaa-ajo olikin astetta kovempaa...

----------


## PHI

> Uskomaton näytös 19-vuotiaalta Mathieu van der Poelilta! Näytti jo van der Harin hommilta, mutta junnun takaa-ajo olikin astetta kovempaa...



Belgialaiset selostajat käyttivät kaverista sanaa *superlupaus', mitä hän toden totta onkin. Ja velipoika ajoi samalla neljänneksi! 
Nämä kaverit tulevat vielä aiheuttamaan Nysille ja kumppaneille harmaita hiuksia :-)

----------


## J T K

su 12.10. Bpost bank trofee - Ronse C1 BEL

Tänään 15:45, striimiä ainakin täältä: https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

----------


## J T K

1. Nys
2. Van der Poel
3. Vantornout
4. Pauwels
5. Van der Haar
6. Meeusen
7. Stybar

----------


## OJ

VDP ajaa nimensä mukaisesti, eli tukka putkella.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Stybar taisi menna Andooiessa katolleen ja solari naps. Huonoa tuuria paljon ja höysteeksi inan verran ajotuntuman puutetta?

----------


## mike d.

Taisi olla sijoiltaan mennyt olkapää. Joka tapauksessa tämä on tosi huono uutinen. Juuri oli päässyt pahan kaatumisen yli ja maantiellä voitonkin makuun.

----------


## J T K

Ardooiessa on pahat jinxit, kun toisen kerran rytisi samassa paikassa.

----------


## J T K

Tänään sitten korkataan UCI World cup Valkenburgissa. Striimejä voi katella alkaen Naiset  14:30, miehet 16:00.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Löytyisikö linkkejä vai täytyykö minun itse vaivautua etsimään  :Leveä hymy: 

Nämä?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCiW1N4Nejs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK2FlQsCzN0

----------


## Satanta

Pitää laittaa ämyrit nollaan: ei tuo englanti lähde selostuskielenä. Vieläkään. Tunnelma puuttuu.

----------


## OJ

Hävytön puffi taas tähän väliin.

Ensi viikonlopun ainoa live-crossi tulee täältä meidän kylältä. Kyseessä on tietenkin Shimano Canadian Cyclocross Championships lauantaina ja Shimano Manitoba Grand Prix of Cyclocross sunnuntaina. Kansainvälisesti ehkä tunnetuimmat nimet ovat Geoff Kabush ja Catherine Pendrel Kanadan ja melko vahva haastajajoukko molempina päivinä. Lauantain lähetys alkaa kello 23:15 Suomen aikaa ja sunnuntaina lähetys alkaa 22:45 Suomen aikaa. Linkki livestriimiin ja linkki kisan kotisivuille. Kanukeiden pitää antaa näytöt MM-paikkaa varten ja tämä on yksi tärkeimmistä viikonlopuista.

Itse asiassa koko tapahtuma on Cyclocross viikonloppu, tai näin järjestävän tahon vinkkelistä 18 kuukauden puurtamisen huipentava viikon loppurutistus. Ratatalkoot alkavat huomenna, jatkuvat koko Torstain ja loppusilaukset/-korjaukset perjantaiaamuna ennen klo 11 UCI-tarkastusta. Teräsaitaa on noin 2 km, teippiä joku 10 km ja metrin korkuista verkkoaitaa suunnilleen 1,5 km. Ratakeppejä on iso peräkärryllinen. Markkinointi ja säläpuolesta en tiedä kovin tarkasti, mutta olutta on tulossa 60 tynnyriä. Sijainnin ansiosta ihmisiä odotetaan paikan päälle 5000-10 000, eli jokunen vieton ihmispolo saadaan altistettua pyöräilyn hapatukselle. Hauska ohjelma alkaa Torstai-iltana Geoff Kabush'sta kertovan dokkarin Working Dogs esityksellä. Perjantaina toiminta radalla alkaa kello 10 aamulla julkkis/media kisalla ja sitä seuraa harjoitusaika, oppilaitoskisa, yrityshaastekisa ja illan pimetessä avoin startti (yli 80 ennakkoilmoittautumista tässä startissa), Canada vs. USA viesti ja illan kruunaa iltabileet. Lauantai on sitten "oikeaa" kisaamista koko päivän ja illalla mestaruusillallinen sekä tietenkin jatkot. Sunnuntaina on sitten normipäivä, eli UCI C2 kisaa ja muita sarjoja, jälleen koko päivän tai mestaruusbileistä toipumista tai kumpaakin. Sunnuntai-iltana vielä päätösbileet. Maanantaina sitten siivotaan bileiden sotkut.

Eli ihan perusviikonloppu tiedossa.

Twitter on @wpgcx2014

----------


## Vrad

Onkos muihin viikonlopun kisoihin löytynyt live streameja?

----------


## OJ

Kanadan mestikset ovat ainoa live-kisa tänä viikonloppuna.

Video eilisestä iltakisasta missä oli 101 kuskia viivalla. Tämä oli avoin lisenssi ja lisenssittömille kuskeille.

http://instagram.com/p/ujgqeOPalD/

----------


## OJ

Jos kisa meni sivu suun, niin ei edelleenkään huolta, videot löytyvät kotisivuilta https://twitter.com/wpgcx2014/status/527105471459516418

Oli melko rankka viiden päivän rutistus. Sopivia 14-16 tunnin päiviä ja sinne sekaan väsyneillä jaloilla pyristelyä. 

Youtubesta löytyy myös sunnuntain elite-lähdön ensimmäinen kierros

----------


## OJ

Sporza näyttää Koppenbergcrossin ilman maarajootuksia 14:45 CET alkaen http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/v-live

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nyt tehtiin ikävä temppu Nysse-sedälle. Oli van Aertin perässä loppusuoran alussa, mutta tämän kierroksella jäänyt tiimikaveri esti Nysiä vaihtamasta linjaa, että olisi päässyt ohi.

Tästä tulee Belgiassa skandaali.

----------


## J T K

Olihan se kieltämättä tyly pussitus.

----------


## OJ

Jokainen noita kisoja kiertävä tietää, että kierroksella varvatun kuskin pitää antaa tietä ja tarvittaessa vaikka pysähtyä. En tiedä Koppenbergcrossin viimeisiä satoja metrejä, mutta liputuspiste on varmaan maalisuoran alussa tai ennen maalisuoraa, eli varvatun kuskin ei olisi pitänyt edes ajaa maalisuoraa. Tosin, ei Nys olisi voittanut kuitenkaan, mutta nyt jäi jossiteltavaa. Kisan ratkaisu nähtiin kun Nys ei pystynyt pudottamaan van Aertia ja van Aert siirtyi keulapaikalle ottaen kisan komentoonsa.

----------


## Vrad

onkos tuosta lopusta mitään klippiä? itse jouduin vaihtamaan lätkään kesken kisan..

----------


## OJ

Tässä maalisuoran uusinta. Oli varmaan ihan fiksu veto Denuwelaerelta heittää u-käännös maaliviivalla, koska muuten olisi voinut sattua nenään. Tosin, ei toi nyt ollut läheskään törkeimmästä päästä. Youtubesta löytyy videota kun Stybar laittaa Denuwelaeren maalisuoran aitaan ja Nysin tien poikki kiriminen.

----------


## J T K

Ai jumalauta, kypärää päästä Kevin Pauwels! Mikä viimeinen kierros!

----------


## rhubarb

> Nyt tehtiin ikävä temppu Nysse-sedälle. Oli van Aertin perässä loppusuoran alussa, mutta tämän kierroksella jäänyt tiimikaveri esti Nysiä vaihtamasta linjaa, että olisi päässyt ohi.
> 
> Tästä tulee Belgiassa skandaali.



Ai siitä että Nys ei maantieniilon unelmakiripaikalta suorasta peesistä pääse 200 m matkalla ohi?  :Hymy:

----------


## PHI

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cycl...s-interference

----------


## Vrad

Ilmeisesti euroopan(UEC) mestaruuskisat olisi tällä viikonlopulla UCIn ja UECn sivujen mukaan, näkyyköhän noista tv-kuvaakin?
GGEW City Cross Cupissa (kylläkin C2 luokkaa) näkyisi mielenkiintoista rataa, mutta tuskin live-kuvaa..
SuperPrestige Ruddervoordesta näyttäisi tulevan linkkiä ainakin ProCyclingLiven mukaan https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

----------


## Vrad

Soudal Classics Nielissä vaikuttaa olevan kyllä melkoisen haastavaa rata, mutta hyvin Nys vie toistaiseksi. e: Camperia riittää koko perheelle, ja jalkoja polttava hiekkavalli polttelee kivasti jalkoja ihan kotikatsomossa.

----------


## OJ

Superprestige Asper-Gavere striimi löytyy täältä http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld...drijden/195598

Mutakisa tiedossa.

----------


## PHI

Näyttää ihan Nysin kelille. Tähän asti onkin ajettu nopeita alustoja kuivassa kelissä.

----------


## OJ

Minä toivoisin Walslebenille hyvää tulosta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Joko Nysse-setä passailee alun tai sitten sillä on kehno jalka. Rata on mitä lajinomaisin.

----------


## OJ

Mathieu VdP näyttää siltä, että painaisi usein olka- ja kyynärpäät lukossa, mutta vauhtia kuitenkin piisaa.

----------


## J T K

Nysillä oli kait ketjuongelmaa 2 tai 3. kierroksella. Ajoi vahvasti sen varikkoa edeltävän pitkän nousupätkän. Mutta propsit iso-Klasulle. Juoksupätkää riitti ja pitkällä askeleella ehti. Voimaa riitti myös mutapunnerrukseen. Meeusen taisi olla liian kuuma ja sippasi lopulta kovaan raastamiseen. Sunwebin taktiikat toimi. Taas saatiin uusi voittaja!

----------


## J T K

Muistakaapa krossihörhöt, tänään UCI kisa Koksijdesta o/ Lähetykset  alkavat naisten kisasta klo 14.20 ja miesten vastaavasta klo 15.50.  Youtuben UCI-channelilta lähetykset.
https://www.youtube.com/user/ucichannel/videos…

----------


## OJ

Heräsin vasta, niin mitä Comptonille kävi?

----------


## OJ

Ja voi hyvänen aika kun toi UCI channelin selostaja on väärissä hommissa.

----------


## OJ

Naisten tulokset

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Compton ei oo kovin hyvä ylittämään valtamerta. Selostajasta samaa mieltä. Miesten kisassa nuoret hyppii nenille mutta eiköhän järjestys palaudu kun loppu lähenee.

----------


## OJ

Ois vaan hiljaa.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ei saakeli, vanha kaarti näyttää kädettömältä, jalattomalta ja haluttomalta. Sukupolvi on vaihtumassa, ja sitä on hauska todistaa.

----------


## J T K

U23:t kyykyttää!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nysse-setä on ihan hädissään kun se koko ajan tumpuloi. vdP ajaa hiekkaa suvereenisti, van Aert taas pystyy iskemään koko ajan joka kohtaan. Pauwels saattaa ajaa vdP:n kiinni, mutta siinä se jännitys sitten onkin.

----------


## J T K

Huikea esitys Van Aertilta. Pari viimeistä kiekkaa 6:45 ja 6:47, Pauwels ajoi van der Poelin kiinni ja ohi. Poel sammahti jälleen ja saattaa tipahtaa podiumilta vielä.

----------


## OJ

Pauwels ei ole kuin pari sekuntia nopeampi per kierros...Vanha kaarti taisi olla vähän ylimielisesti liikkeellä.

----------


## OJ

No uittu nyt Nysse! Kiukuttaa ilmeisesti oikein isosti ja silloin ei enää voi ajaa kisaa kuningas Nyssen arvolle sopimattomista sijoituksista.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

van Aertia pitää ruveta fanittamaan. Iso kone kuin Albertilla mutta lisäksi terävä ja henkisesti vahva. van der Poel puolestaan on teknisesti taitava ja omaa hirvittävän maksimivoiman, mutta tuntuisi olevan pääkopaltaan vähän tuulilla käypä.

Uskon ja toivon että vanha kettu Nys huomasi toivottomaksi ja säästeli huomiseen rahakisaan, jossa rataesittelyn perusteella möyritään paksumutaista peltoa.

----------


## OJ

Van Aertin henkinen vahvuus varmaan jää nähtäväksi kun mainetta, kunniaa ja selän taputtelijoita tulee lisää, mutta potentiaalia on riittävästi. Toki Nys huomasi toivottomaksi, mutta toi loppu nyt oli vaan hitusen keskeyttämistä parempi.

----------


## J T K

Näytti tosiaan siltä, että Nysille riitti oma kompurointi ja sen jälkeen löysäsi kierrokset alas. Van Aertin Koppenbergin ja Koksjiden voitot alkavat jo herättämään konkariosastoa. Jottain tarttis tehä..Van der Haar taisi olla tyytyväinen, ettei ollut tuolla hyytymässä muiden mukana.

----------


## OJ

Huomenna ja ensi viikonloppuna melko varmasti ainakin yrittävät mennä mukana. Jos antaa 45 sekuntia kaulaa ja sitten alkaa kelaamaan pari sekuntia per kierros kiinni, niin ei se vaan toimi.

----------


## vauhtikorjaavirheet

Olipa mainiota viihdettä. Kahtelin miesten lähdön alusta melkein maaliin.

Ihan toista kun jonkun deehoon tai ympyräajojen, jossa tapahtumia hiljalleen.

Katon varmasti uudestaankin, ja mikä jottei kotimaassa radan varrelle, jos lähelle kisa sattuu.

----------


## J T K

Ja kohta Superprestige-herkkua, Spa-Francorchamps on vuorossa ja striimiä voi katsella esim. täältä: http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

----------


## OJ

Onko Nysse setä valmista kamaa? Rynkyttää taaksepäin kuin mikäkin ikurikuski.

----------


## Vrad

Juu näyttää vanhassa diisseli-nyssessä olevan karstaa koneessa aikalailla, selvästi harmittaa ja menee yliyrittämiseen..

----------


## OJ

Rata oli ilmeisesti kova syömään renkaita. Ja melkoisen raaka rata jota olisi kiva ajaa kisan ulkopuolella, mutta kisa tommosella vuoristoradalla on epätavallisen julma rangaistus kenelle tahansa.

----------


## J T K

Keposet mäkimiehet pärjäsivät tänään. Ja yhtään virhettä ei kestä tehdä kun kisa voitosta on ohi. Näytti siltä että se seinäjyrkkä konttausnousu oli myrkkyä Nysille. Kuten kyllä suurimmalle osalle kuskeista. Van der Poel korkkasi ihan täysin, silti 4.  Hieno kisa kaiken kaikkiaan. Superprestigen kokonaistilanne on jännä, kuusi miestä taitaa olla viiden vai kuuden pisteen sisällä. Seuraava kisa onkin sitten vasta joulukuun puolenvälin kantturoissa.

1. Pauwels
2. Van der Haar
3. Meeusen
4. Van der Poel
5. Adams
6. Vantornout
7. van Kessel
8. Nys
9. Peeters
10. Amerongen

----------


## Kare_Eskola

van Aertin fanitus mulla vaan kasvaa. Ajoi tällä kertaa omassa sarjassaan. Tuplaflätti, ja kovalta takamatkalta ajoi kaksi kiinni. Jälkimmäisen ohitti loppumäessä ns. täysii.

Kiinnostava rata.

----------


## J T K

MIlton Keynesin World cup tänään, naisten kisa nyt menossa. On tuo UCI:n selostaja syvältä. Höpisee jatkuvasti Sophie DeBoerista kun Sanne Cant ajaa kärjessä. Ei saakeli..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arzweK_opfA

----------


## OJ

Kuka se Vanteloupe oikein on?

Ja miten hemmetissä Nysillä on aina jotain voimansiirto-ongelmia?

----------


## J T K

Juur nyt Bostipankkisarjaa  aka Flandriencrossia Hammesta, kaahausta näyttää olevan.

----------


## J T K

Jopa Wout Van Aert nöyryytti Van der Poelia! Kymmenien metrien takamatkalta VpD:n ohi selvästi ennen maalia. Huh!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tänään ajetaan taas postipankkipalkinnosta. Nysse-setä pärjännyt tällä radalla varsin hyvin, ja erot yleensä pienet. Oletan silti että osakilpailuvoitosta mittelevät viimeisellä kierroksella van Aert ja Pauwels.

----------


## vauhtikorjaavirheet

Onko päivän kisoista striimiä jossain?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/matchcent...1415/1.2094872

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Niinhän se meni kuten ennustin. Tylsä krossi kun Pauwels & van Aert ajoivat kärjessä voitosta ja cupista, kun taas Nys ja Meeusen ajoivat takaa minkä kerkesivät. Kaikki tykitti täysiä koko matkan.

----------


## PHI

Nysillä on jotain vikaa kropassa? :
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/nys-...se-in-overijse

----------


## J T K

Lueskelin kääntäjän avulla sporza.be:n juttuja. Iso-Klasulla on vissiin iskeny lentsu, siksi ei ole nyt kulkenu. Bart Wellens ei halua lopettaa vielä 36 vuotiaana, vaikka tallin dirikatkin jo sitä suosittelee. Pauwels haaveileen sateenkaaripaidasta, on kovassa kunnossa kun uusi valmentaja antoi harjoitella treenikaudella kovemmin kuin entinen. Woutti vaan ajaa kovaa, harmitteli ettei Peeters kyennyt voittoon Molissa, joka on Vastgoedservicen kotikisa. Peetersin isä on kuollut hiljakkoin, Wout uskoo että Rob tulee vielä kauden mittaan kärkikahinoihin mukaan. Nys sanoo ettei ole kone. Sen sijaan kone on vain ehkä väsynyt hetkellisesti, ei ole sairas tai kropassa ei ole mitään erityistä vialla. Kritiikki on kovaa kotimaassa ja paskaa tulee niskaan kun ei kuljekaan. Mies haluaa kuitenkin edelleen kisata, tulee vielä kovaa. Sanoo ettei nuorten rynniminen kärkikahinoihin ole mikään huono juttu hänelle, päinvastoin pitää miehen keskittyneenä ja motivoituneena. Ei halua lopettaa katkeroituneena entisenä mestarina. Ja Meeusenista sen verran, että miehellä on jonkinsortin olkapäävamma Antwerpenin Scheldecrossin kolarin jäljiltä, oli kipannut samalle puolelle nyt harjoituksissa ja kipeää on tehnyt.

----------


## J T K

Tässä muuten linkkiä tämän hetken sijoitustaulukoihin postipankkitropheen, Superprestigen ja UCI World cupin suhteen:

http://www.sport.be/nl/wielrennen/ve...eason-rankings

*bpost bank Trofee - Elite* 1 (1)

  Sven Nys 
 Crelan - AA Drink Team
04:07:42

2 (2)

  Kevin Pauwels 
 Sunweb - Napoleon Games Cycling Team
+01:07

3 (3)

  Wout Van Aert 
 Vastgoedservice - Golden Palace Cycling Team
+01:31



*Hansgrohe Superprestige - Elite* 1 (5)

  Kevin Pauwels 
 Sunweb - Napoleon Games Cycling Team
63

2 (4)

  Lars Van Der Haar 
 Giant-Shimano Development Team
63

3 (2)

  Mathieu Van der Poel 
 BKCP - Powerplus Cycling Team
62



*UCI Wereldbeker - Elite* 1 (1)

  Kevin Pauwels 
 Sunweb - Napoleon Games Cycling Team
220

2 (3)

  Klaas Vantornout 
 Sunweb - Napoleon Games Cycling Team
185

3 (4)

  Corné Van Kessel 
 Telenet Fidea Cycling Team
163



ja sitten vielä Eliten UCI ranking tällä hetkellä

*UCI Ranking - Elite* 1 (1)

  Lars Van Der Haar 
 Giant-Shimano Development Team
1710

2 (3)

  Kevin Pauwels 
 Sunweb - Napoleon Games Cycling Team
1658

3 (2)

  Sven Nys 
 Crelan - AA Drink Team
1620

----------


## J T K

Olipa mielenkiintoinen naisten World Cupin kisa Zolderissa, Katherina Nash jatkoi mistä Namurissa jäi ja haastoi muut. Vos oli kyllä silti kovempi ja taisipa Rabon naisten taktiikatkin nyt pelata, kun FP kiilasi Nashin kyljelleen  yhdessä kurvissa. Vos olisi kuitenkin voittanut mennen tullen ilman etutuubin puhkeamista toiseksi vikalla kierroksella ja siksi viimeinen kierros oli tiukka. Vos voitti vahvalla ajolla, Nash loppukirissä toinen ja Fernand-Prevot kolmas.

----------


## J T K

Miesten kisa
1. Van der Haar
2. Pauwels
3. Van Kessel
4. Taramarcaz

----------


## J T K

Loenhoutin postikisa alkoi justiin, mutaa riittää!

http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/matchcent...1415/1.2094852


Ei voi kuin ihmetellä, miten tuolla ei jäädy jalat ja kädet? Aika klassinen postikisa  :Hymy:  kelin puolesta, muutenhan tässä on vallinnut tämän kauden asetelma: VdP ja Aert karkasi kait jo toisella kierroksella muilta, Meeusen, Peeters, Walsleben ja kumppanit sätkii puolen minuutin päässä. Pauwels kämmäsi taas lähdön ja sai repiä pääjoukkoa kiinni, sitten vähän kämmäilyä ja huumori taisi mennä. Nysiltä nyt tasavahvaa ajoa, tällä hetkellä ajaa podiumista Peetersin ja Meeusenin kanssa. Muutama viikko meni varjojen mailla.

----------


## J T K

Hieno mutakrossi tänään! Kyllä Wout van Aert on huikeassa iskussa, MvP joutui ajamaan limiitin tuntumassa ja pieni kämmi riitti raskaalla radalla siihen, että Aert karkasi. 

1. Aert
2. van der Poel
3. Meeusen

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Uudenvuoden kisan perusteella

Nousussa:
-Nysse-setä, joka on saanut järkeiltyä itsensä nousukuntoon
-Meeusen, joka jaksaa iskeä ja iskeä eikä pelkää
-Vermeersch, jonka tasainen kehitys lupaa hyvää
-van der Haar, joka sai sairastelut pois alta kevyesti ja hyvään aikaan
-Nash

Laskussa:
-pitkä-Klaas, joka on jo pitkään ollut ynnämuu
-van der Poel, joka on tuulilla käypä
-Cant

van Aert puolestaan on tasavahva. Jännä nähdä pysyykö huippukunto mestaruuskisoihin asti. Sanoisin että pysyy, mutta nuori mies voi mokata taktisesti. van Aert voittaa parhaiten kaukaa ja tasavauhtisesti, toivottavasti älyää pitää siitä kiinni.

----------


## J T K

Klaasilla ollut keuhkoputken tulehdusta sun muuta romuskaa. Ajoi nyt ekan kisan että ei ollut varmaan minkäänlaisia odotuksiakaan. Nys voi taikoa itsensä vielä iskuun Taboriin mutta saa olla tarkkana. Pauwels on ajanut komeasti mutta mutakisoissa kun kylmäkin kangistaa on ollut ajoittain hukassa. Silti kärkipäässä. Meeusen kyllä sammui kuin saunalyhty Baalissa, ajanut tähän asti komeasti. Peeters väläytteli muuutamassa kisassa ja on ollut Vastgoedservicen selkänoja. Aert ilman muuta nyt vahvin suosikki Belgian mestariksi. Van der Haarin Larssikin saa olla tarkkana MvdP:n kanssa.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Joo hiljainen Pauwels on yksi mun suosikkikuskeista. Sen haastikset on hauskoja ja kykypaletti tasainen, mutta pakkaskestävyys nolla.

Peeters ajaa tosiaan hyvin, ja tuntuisi tukevan van Aertia aina kun mahdollista. Vähän niin kuin Corne van Kessel tukee Meeusenia jos voi.

Meeusen taisi Baalissa sammua takaflättiin, joka tuli ikävässä kohtaa rataa.

----------


## J T K

Meeusenin flätti meni ohi, ilmankos. Kuskien kommentit olivat Baalin ratkaisuista semmoiset, että kaikki tajusivat välittömästi Aertin iskiessä että se siitä. Nys kommentoi halunneensa käydä keulassa yleisön takia, tiesi kyllä ettei ne tikut pala kovin kauaa. 

Belgiassa on ynnäilty katsojalukuja paikanpäällä ja telkkarissa. Selkeä väheneminen on tapahtunut ensimmäistä kertaa vuosiin. Albertin lopetus ja Nysin hiipuminen ovat kuulemma näkyneet. Tosin Wv Aertin nousun varaan lasketaan silläkin saralla paljon.

----------


## J T K

Nyt on sitten Laurens Sweeckin vuoro näyttää hauista eliteukoille Leuvenin Soudal-kisassa. Aika huikea U23:n kausi  :Hymy: 

e: kunnes MvdP päätti lähteä keulaan  :Hymy: 

1. van der Poel
2. Meeusen
3. Pauwels
4. Sweeck

Saapa nähdä oliko tämä Sven Nysin viimeinen kisa Belgian mestarina? Alkaa näyttää siltä, että uusi sukupolvi menee nyt niin lujaa, ettei ensikaudellakaan ole mitään saumaa.

----------


## J T K

Tänään on sitten cyclocrossi-penkkiurheilijan juhlapäivä.  Striimejä Belgian mestaruuskisoista Erpe-Merestä voi katsoa 14.30 alkaen http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

Voittaako tämän kauden komeetta Wout van Aert Belgian trikoloripaidan? Tom Meeusen ja Kewin Pauwels haastavat. Niin tekee itse ratakin, joka on raskas kuin mikä. Seuraa Aertin tallikaverin Rob Peetersin ajamista. Mies on ollut hyvässä iskussa ja voi olla taas kärkikahinoissa. Entä lajin suurmestari Sven Nys? Kausi on ollut pannukakku. 38v. ei enää ehdi samalla tavallla kuin parikymppinen. Mutta mestaruuskisat ovat aina oma juttunsa. Belgiassa, lajin ytimessä ovat yleisön tuomat paineetkin jotain aivan muuta. Iltapäivästä kaikki selviää o/

----------


## kukavaa

Kunnon krossi sää belgeillä.

----------


## kmw

> ... Niin tekee itse ratakin, joka on raskas kuin mikä..../



Lievää suurempi understatement. Pyöräilijöiden kiusaamista/kiduttamista.

----------


## stenu

Tuollahan juostaan enemmän kuin tänään varjo-SM:ssä...

----------


## J T K

Aloitus on ainakin täydelleen Vaestgoed-servicen nuottien mukaan.

----------


## J T K

Aert ja Merlier jo karussa. Sitten Aert päättää iskeä niin se on siinä. Aloittiko Pauwels liian kovaa?

----------


## J T K

Noniin, aletaanpa seuraamaan sijoja 2. ja loput..

----------


## kukavaa

hyi helvetti, ei käy kuskeja kateeks. nysse tulee vielä.

edit. paitsi niin, sillähän menee ne ketjut kohta.

----------


## J T K

Oijoijoi!! Ketinki poikki Aertilla. Nysse johtaa!

----------


## polkadot

Huh huh mitä mutapainia! Van Aert tulee kohta kiinni.

edit: nyt on jo ruuhkaa kärjessä, kuuden kopla.

----------


## J T K

Kierrosnopeudet 14-15kmh mikä kuvaa kyllä homman järjetöntä raskautta

Kaks jäljellä ja kärki on taas nipussa

----------


## kukavaa

Ei jaksa nyssykkä.

----------


## J T K

Tämä on vielä ihan auki. Nyskin on kuitenkin jon(j)ossa.

----------


## J T K

Nyt tuli kiire kun Peeters iski!

----------


## J T K

Klasu iskee!!

----------


## J T K

Ja voittaa ellei tule mekaanista ongelmaa. Meeusen 2. sijalla suoran mitan päässä.

----------


## J T K

1. Klaas Vantornout 2. Tom Meeusen 3. Wout van Aert 4. Sven Nys 5. Kevin Pauwels 6. Rob Peeters

Loistava voitto Klasulle!!

----------


## stenu

Kohtapuoliin jatkuu sitten Atlantin toiselta puolen: http://live.behindthebarriers.tv/2015-nationals

----------


## J T K

Se kisa on peruttu tai siirretty sääolojen vuoksi.

----------


## PHI

Nys ajoi hyvin kauden huomioon ottaen. Hyvin nousi lopussa.
Taisi pronssi karata Van Aertille muutamalla metrillä.
Ties vaikka  kondis nousisi MM-kisoihin.

----------


## J T K

Mathieu van der Poel voittanut hollannin mestaruuden.

Nys ajoi kyllä hyvin. Luulen että nyt kun oli järjettömän raskas rata se kavensi eroja kärkeen. Voimaa, taitoa ja ajosilmäähän sillä on. Mutta olihan se komeaa ajoa alkukierroksilla kun Nys ajoi Aertin kiinni.

----------


## stenu

> Se kisa on peruttu tai siirretty sääolojen vuoksi.



Oho höh joo niinpä näköjään. Järjestäjät eivät ole peruuttaneet, mutta Austinin kaupunki on kieltänyt puistossa ajamisen öisten sateiden jälkeen.. Aika erikoista. Ja mä kun niin olin noita odottanut.

----------


## J T K

Liikaa mutaa...? Hohhoijaa...noh. Sama kun peruttaisiin hiihtokisat lumisateen vuoksi.

----------


## OJ

Oikein poliisin voimin Austinissa laitettu kisat kesken. Aikamoista peppuilua, mutta USA ja Texas selittää homman aika pitkälle.

----------


## kukavaa

tossa belgi-kisaa töllätessä tuli mieleen, että tuskin onnistuis suomessa moinen nurmen tallominen. mietinkin näköjään väärää maata.

----------


## stenu

Facebookin mukaan USA-kisat ajetaan huomenna toisaalla, paikassa nimeltä Zilker.

https://www.facebook.com/Cyclocross?fref=nf

----------


## OJ

Kisapuiston nimi on Zilker Park, eli samassa paikassa saatetaan ajaa huomenna, mutta en pidättelisi hengitystäni.

Meillä päin CX kisat ovat nykyään pääosin yksityisellä maalla.

----------


## stenu

Haa, ymmärsin väärin. Kiitos tarkennuksesta.

----------


## J T K

Procyclinglive.com tarjoaa linkitystä striimiin 22:15 alkaen*
Cyclocross USA Championships Austin,TX – 12/01 – 21:15 CET*

Tullut lueskeltua kääntäjän avulla juttuja liityen eiliseen kisaan. Paljon ollut kirjoittelua että väärin voitettu, vääryyttä koettiin siinä viimeisen kierroksen iso-Klasun tössissä, johon Peeters ja Van Aert stallasivat. Että tahallaan teki ja esti Vastgoedservicen kuskeja siinä.

Näyttää se tunteita herättävän emämaassa. Kyllähän Klasu tössi sen saman paikan aikaisemmillakin kierroksilla, esim. Nysin ajaessa sen ylös. Taisi tämä karkki olla nyt niin syvällä suussa van Aertin ja Peetersin leirissä, että nyt ei meinaa realismia kestää. Kisa oli ihan viihdyttävä, vaikka melkoista mutajumppaa olikin. Sen takia Nyskin kykeni esittämään jo jotain, kun ei ollut sitä miljoonaa kilsaa etenevää kaahausta. Paljon voimaa ja taitoa vaativaa jumppaa. Kisan kesto reilusti yli tunnin, jolloin kestävyyskin joutui todella koetukselle. Iso-Klasu saattoi lopulta hyötyä siitä, ettei sairastelujen vuoksi voinut tai halunnut kisata vuodenvaihteen aikana. Tervehtyi juuri riittävästi ja oli tuore? Aertin kohdalta on tietysti sanottava että oli epäonninnen, mutta mekaaniset kuuluvat hommaan. Reilusti myönsi, ettei enää pää kestänyt sen jälkeen eikä uskonut voittomahdollisuuksiinsa. Vaikka periaatteessa pystyi vielä omien sanojen mukaan ajamaankin voitosta fyysisesti. Meeusen harmitteli taas rataa, joka ei ole hänen vahvuuksilleen sopiva. Pauwels hyytyi juoksuosuuksilla, eikä pystynyt siihen terävyyteen mitä alkukauden ja loppuvuoden kisoissa. Peeters ajoi vahvasti, juuri kuten oletus olikin. Vääntöjä ja jyystöä löytyi. Vielä siitä viimeisen kiekan tapahtumasta. Iso-Klasu heitti aika reippaan lausunnon, jossa sanoi ettei kaikella kunnioituksella Peeters ole kaikkein taitavin tässä sakissa. Tai jotain sinne päin. Yllättävän reipas henkilökohtainen viittaus kuitenkin. Nys totesi tuoreeltaan kisan jälkeen nähtyään mitä siinä kävi, että kuulu krossiin. Luulen että jos Nys olisi ollut siinä Klasun paikalla ja sama olisi käynyt niin tuo kritiikki olisi ollut pientä. "Taktinen veto" tai jotain sinnepäin. Tämmöisiä tulkintoja nähdystä ja luetuista käännöksistä, mitä muilla?

----------


## kukavaa

*Lance Armstrong*
Just off the phone with @ausrincityparks head Sara Hensley. Both the city and @usacycling working towards a solution for #CXNats2015

*K**atie Compton*
Now that Austin has taken our hotel, food and car rental money, etc. Let's cancel the event. Perfect business model. #notahappycamper'''

tuolta lisää twiittejä

----------


## stenu

Jenkkilän krossikanavan lähetys alkaa 20.45 Suomen aikaa Pre Game Showlla: http://live.behindthebarriers.tv/2015-nationals. Elite-naiset starttaa 11 jälkeen ja -miehet puolenyön jälkeen.

Tarkempi aikataulu:
12:45 Pre-Game Show
1:15 Junior Male 17-18 Race Start
1:16 Junior Female 17-18 Race Start*
1:17 Junior Female 15-16 Race Start*
2:15 U23 Men Race Start
3:20 Elite Women Race Start
4:25 Elite Men Race Start

----------


## J T K

No nythän se tipahti uutinen. Tom Meeusen, Bart Wellens ja Laurens Sweeck tipahtivat Belgian maajoukkueesta. Herrat ovat esillä Dr. Chris Mertensiä koskevissa "otsooni-tohtori" -tutkimuksissa, joka on ollut käynnissä pari vuotta. Meeusen joutui kuulusteluihin 2013 ja missasi sen vuoden MM-kisat. Nyt siis toiset samasta syystä. Onkohan tässäkään nyt mitään rotia?

"Tom Meeusen, one of the top favourites for the elite race, Laurens  Sweeck, the favourite for the U23 race, and former world champion Bart  Wellens have been deemed ineligible under UCI rules because of their  connection to the case. The case against Dr. Chris Mertens made  headlines back in early 2013 when dozens of riders began being  questioned by the authorities, who dug into patient records dating back  to 2007 looking for evidence of blood manipulation using ozone therapy.  The technique in which blood is withdrawn, treated with ozone, and then  re-infused, is purported to treat viral infections. Under the WADA code,  any method of blood manipulation is banned."


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/favo...m-cross-worlds

Belgian joukkue Taboriin:
Kevin  Pauwels, 
Wout Van Aert,
 Klaas Vantornout, 
Sven Nys, 
Rob Peeters, 
Gianni Vermeersch ja
 Tim Merlier.

 Varalla Jens Adams ja Joeri Adams.

----------


## J T K

Tämä homma kääntyi nyt niin, että BAS kumosi tuon aiemman päätöksen ja nyt herrat ajavat Hoogerheidessa maailmancupin kisan, sen jälkeen valitaan uusi joukkue MM-kisoihin.

The Belgian Court for Sport Arbitration (BAS) has ruled that the  Belgian Cycling Federation (KBWB) must enter Tom Meeusen, Laurens  Sweeck and Bart Wellens for the UCI World Cup in Hoogerheide in two days  time. Meeusen and Sweeck are expected to be entered for the World  Championship in Tabor as well (the entry deadline is noon Friday) as BAS  ruled that the selection of the KBWB should be based solely on  "sporting criteria."

http://www.cyclocrossrider.com/racin...-by-ozone-case

----------


## EsaJ

Taas on rahasalkku vaihtanut omistajaa ?

----------


## OJ

Mutta VdP menee aika tukka putkella.

----------


## kukavaa

on kovaa ajoa!

----------


## OJ

Huh huh....minuutin ero kakkoseen. Alkaa olemaan aika Nys meininkiä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

VdP:n ajotekniikka sekä röykyissä että mutamutkissa oli tänään ylivertainen. Hän osaa ja uskaltaa. Jos pyörä vähän luistelee niin lisää kaasua, sillähän se oikenee. Samoin räjähtävyys kohdallaan.

Vähän ratariippuvainen kaveri mutta todella todella kova.

----------


## EsaJ

Mistäs ton näkis jälkilähetyksenä?

----------


## Mika A

Kansainvälisen pyöräilyliiton UCI:n omalta Youtube-kanavalta kaiketikin. Sieltä se tuli suorana tai viivästettynä toistonakin. Hakuruutuun vain "ucichannel"...

----------


## Halloo halloo

Tuossa: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18C1dat05HE

----------


## J T K

*De Belgische WK-selectie*Mannen elite:
     Tom Meeusen, Sven Nys, Kevin Pauwels, Rob Peeters, Wout Van Aert,  Klaas Vantornout, Gianni Vermeersch
     Reserven:
     Jens Adams, Tim Merlier

     Vrouwen elite:
     Sanne Cant, Loes Sels, Ellen Van Loy, Jolien Verschueren
     Geen reserves

     Beloften:
     Toon Aerts, Quinten Hermans, Yannick Peeters, Laurens Sweeck,  Diether Sweeck, Michael Vanthourenhout 
    Reserves:
     Daan Soete, Jens Vandekinderen

     Junioren:
     Alessio Dhoore, Jarne Driesen, Eli Iserbyt, Jappe Jaspers, Lander  Loockx, Han Devos
     Reserven:
     Seppe Rombouts, Victor Vandebosch

----------


## J T K

No, mitä ajatuksia MM-Taborista?

Belgialaiset tuumii kuorossa että "en ole ennakkosuosikki". Nys tähtää podiumille, Meeusen ei usko olevansa enää iskussa otsoni-hässäkän myötä, Pauwels ei tykkää mudasta jota kuulemma riittää radalla, kun lumi on sulanut. Van Aert sysää paineet Van der Poelille, kuten oikeastaan kaikki muutkin. Belgialaiset taitavat olla kaikkea muuta kuin tiivis maajoukkue, saattaa olla lopulta kova juttu, että Nys on vahvasti mukana. Sen verran tiukkaa tunnelmaa on ollut Telenet-Fidean ja Sunwebin tiimien välillä, ja toisaalta Belgian mestaruuskisojen jälkeen Vantornoutin ja Peetersin välillä. Saa nähdä. Pääkoutsi käskytti kisojen ajaksi kaikki tiimipäälliköt, vaimot, tyttöystävät ja serkunkoiran kissan kaimat pois kuvioista. Työrauhaa haetaan.

Hollantilaisilla on kyllä nyt oikeasti hyvä sauma Corne van Kesselin, Lars van der Haarin ja David & Mathieu Van der Poelin muodossa sotkea belgialaisten kuviot ja MVdP:n huikea esitys Hoogerheidessa petasi ennakkosuosikin asemaa hänelle. 

Entä sitten muut maat? No hiljaista taitaa olla. Saksalaisista Walsleben on yrittänyt koko kauden rimpuilla podiumille, jonkun kerran taisi päästä, mutta yleensä hyytyi lopussa sijoille ynnä muut. Lienee kuitenkin kymppisakin mies. Ranskan Francis Mourey voi olla yksi, joka iskee kilaa belgia/hollanti -osastoon. Isäntämaan Martin Bina on kenties heidän vahvin, mutta parhaimmillaankin kymppisakin mies. Sveitsin Taramarcaz samoin. USA:n joukkueesta ei edelleenkään riitä iskukykyä kuin parhaimmillaan kymppisakkiin. Powers ja Page nyt etunenässä. Mielenkiintoista nähdä Stephen Hyden suoriutuminen isoista kisoista. 

Naisissa on sen sijaan aika hyvät mahdollisuudet sille, että isäntämaan edustaja vie kotikisoissa sateenkaaripaidan. Lähinnä sitä on Katerina Nash. Hollannin ikisuursuosikki Marianne Vos on tietysti voittanut Taborissa ennenkin, mutta vasemman takareiden vamma on kysymysmerkkinä. Ranskan Pauline Ferrand Prevot, USA:n Katie Compton, Belgian Sanne Cant, Italian Eva Lechner ja Brittien Helen Wyman ovat sitten ne muut vahvat nimet. Naisissa on kyllä paketti avoimempi kuin miehissä. 

UCI:n tuubichannelista lähetykset:
https://www.youtube.com/user/ucichannel

Täältä viralista infoa:
http://www.uci.ch/cyclo-cross/ucievents/2015-cyclo-cross-uci-cyclo-cross-world-championships/172478015/

----------


## Halloo halloo

Muistutuksena:
Jan 31th: 
LIVE Junior Men's Race  09:50 - 11:00 GMT 
LIVE Elite Women's Race 12:50 - 14:20 GMT 

Feb 01st: 
LIVE Under23 Men's Race  09:50 - 11:00 GMT

----------


## PHI

Täältä voi seurata HD-tasoisena (joskin selostus ei ikävä kyllä pärjää belgialaisille Sporzan huippuselostajile).

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCloqTh1nPpW13LCntQglS-Q

----------


## J T K

Olipa jännä naisten kisa, itselle oli kyllä yllätys Ferrand-Prevotin voitto. Cant taisteli upeasti, mutta ei ihan paukut riittäneet. Ranskalaiset ajoivat hienosti koko kisan.

----------


## PHI

Ferrand-Prevot on hallitseva maantien ja nyt myös cyclocrossin maailmanmestari. Voimassa olevat tittelit Ranskasta myös  maantieltä, aika-ajosta, krossista ja maastosta.
Todellin superlahjakkuus ja Marianne Vosin seuraaja. Liikuttavan tunteellinen aina voittaessaan  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Mielestäni tuo naisten kisa oli cyclocrossia parhaimmillaan. Kärjessä sijoitukset elivät koko ajan, jos ei ykköspaikalla niin ainakin välittömästi sen takana. Erot muutamien sekuntien luokkaa ja jännitys vaan kohosi viimeisellä kierroksella, kun Vos laittoi taisteluilmeen päälle ja kärkikaksikko yritti kasvattaa eroa toisiinsa jokaisessa mahdollisessa paikassa. Kaupan päälle vielä maalisuoralla melko eeppinen voittotaistelu.

----------


## stenu

Katoin aamulla eilisen M-18 kisan ja 2/3-sijoista siinäkin tosi jännä kamppailu, joten kannattaa katsoa se myös. Niin ja jo sen vuoksi, että ylivoimainen voitto Pohjoismaihin  :Hymy:

----------


## Halloo halloo

Taitaa oranssipaita tehdä saman kuin viime kisassa tätä menoa.

----------


## J T K

Van der Poelin ajo on kyllä jäätävän hienoa, erityisesti tuo kaarreajaminen on ihan eri planeetalta kuin kenelläkään muulla. Wout van Aert tiputti ensin ketjunsa, sitten veti katolleen ja loukkasi ranteensa. Kovaa koulua käy nyt, kun MvdP porskuttaa. Pauwels on nyt toisena, mutta Lars van der Haar on vielä tuntumassa ja ajaa myös kaarteita paljon paremmin kuin Pauwels. Nysin haaveilu podiumista oli todella haaveilua.

----------


## J T K

Olipahan näytös Mathieu van der Poelilta! Huh huh! Mutta komeasti nousi van Aertkin vielä suosta, johon ajoi itsensä alkukierroksilla. Tuli jäätävältä takamatkalta toiseksi. Eipä näistä kisoista voi muuta sitten sanoa, muut olivat ihan ynnä muita.

Podium:
1. Mathieu van der Poel
2. Wout van Aert
3. Lars van der Haar

----------


## polkadot

Eihän siitä oikein kisaa tullut. Oli viime viikonlopun perusteella pelättävissä, että näin käy. Kaikki kunnia tietysti Van der Poelille, minkäs sille voi jos muut ei vain pysy perässä.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Kovassa kunnossa on 20-vuotias.

----------


## OJ

Ja ensi kauden kalenteri http://www.cxmagazine.com/2015-2016-...d-cup-schedule

Suomeenkin ilmeisesti ollaan kaavailemassa jotain cuppia ellei kaadu "lisenssiongelmaan". Sivusta olen seurannut ja menee aika perinteisen kaavan mukaan, eli joku alkaa tekemään ja sitten porukalla osoitellaan missä on tehty väärin.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Jos Suomen kisat säilyvät lisenssittöminä, niin homma voi toimia ja kuskeja riittää. Cc on vähän pyöräilyn punkkia. Jos ei, niin sitten mennään metsään ja punkkarit jatkavat omia kisojaan. Kumpi vie pyöräilykulttuuria eteenpäin?

----------


## kolistelija

> Jos Suomen kisat säilyvät lisenssittöminä, niin homma voi toimia ja kuskeja riittää. Cc on vähän pyöräilyn punkkia. Jos ei, niin sitten mennään metsään ja punkkarit jatkavat omia kisojaan. Kumpi vie pyöräilykulttuuria eteenpäin?



Se, että unohdetaan marinat ja mennään ajamaan niitä kisoja mitä järkätään, se edistää pyöräilykulttuuria.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Sitähän tässä on tehty. Ajettu. Täytyy toivoa, että ajamaan pääsee jatkossakin.

----------


## OJ

Käsitin kyseen olleen siitä, että lisenssittömät haluavat ajaa lisenssikuskien kanssa samassa lähdössä jos tämä virallinen cup saadaan aikaan.

----------


## stenu

> Ja ensi kauden kalenteri http://www.cxmagazine.com/2015-2016-...d-cup-schedule
> 
> Suomeenkin ilmeisesti ollaan kaavailemassa jotain cuppia ellei kaadu "lisenssiongelmaan". Sivusta olen seurannut ja menee aika perinteisen kaavan mukaan, eli joku alkaa tekemään ja sitten porukalla osoitellaan missä on tehty väärin.



Aika karusti todettu... Nythän tilanne on se, että epävirallisin voimin täällä on tehty Suomen krossiskenen eteen hartiavoimin duunia jo muutaman vuoden ajan (Oulun krossikommuuni + HEL CX) ja vielä pitempään vielä epävirallisemmin (VPCX). Näiden ansiosta voidaan ehkä jonkinnäköisestä skenestä jo puhua, mutta potentiaalia olisi paljon enempäänkin.

Seuroilla ei ole ollut kiinnostusta krossikisoja järjestää, koska harvojen virallisten kisojen perusteella lisenssikuskeilla ei ole ollut kiinnostusta krossia ajaa. Tällä viittaan esim. CCH:n Kontulakrosseihin, joissa ainakin parina viime vuotena harrastelijat on ollut suurin osallistujaryhmä ja lisenssikuskeja on ollut kourallinen/sarja.

Nyt kun vihdoin seurat ovat heränneet siihen, että ainakin harrastemielellä krossikisojen ajamiseen löytyy kiinnostusta, on epävirallisia kisoja järjestäneet tahot esittäneet toiveensa mahdollisesti tulevan cupin suhteen, jotta osallistumiskynnys pidettäisiin riittävän matalana ja että ainakin Hesan aluecupin suhteen kisat järkättäisiin kuntoajoperiaatteella.

Mitä tohon kalenteriin tulee, niin sen mukaan Tukholmassa olisi UCI-kisat lokakuussa: "25 Oct Stockholm Cyclo Cross C2 SWE".

----------


## OJ

En tiedä miksi lisenssikuskien ja lisenssittömien sekoittaminen on niin vaikeaa kun maastossa onnistuu oikein hyvin. Sama kuvio tälläkin mantereella, eli ei ole mikään Suomen yksinoikeus kyseessä.

Väärin tekemisten arvostelu toimii kaikkiin suuntiin kun niin halutaan.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Start OT. Onko kaikki arvostelu väärin? Eikö se ennemminkin kerro välittämisestä? Miksei saisi arvostella, jos näkee miten asiat voisivat olla paremmin? End OT.

----------


## kolistelija

> En tiedä miksi lisenssikuskien ja lisenssittömien sekoittaminen on niin vaikeaa kun maastossa onnistuu oikein hyvin. Sama kuvio tälläkin mantereella, eli ei ole mikään Suomen yksinoikeus kyseessä.
> 
> Väärin tekemisten arvostelu toimii kaikkiin suuntiin kun niin halutaan.



Onhan siinä sellainen ongelma että mikäli taso on kova, tulee ohittelua melkoinen määrä. Toisaalta lisenssi olisi ihan paikallaan jos pysyy alle kierroksen päässä kärjestä. Virallisissa kisoissahan kierroksellä jääneet taidetaan liputtaa pois radalta...

Ihan näin niinkuin vertailuna maastokisaan jossa ajetaan ajallisesti todella paljon pidempiä kierroksia. Samalla tavalla voidaan verrata myös Tour de Helsinkiin, jossa ajetaan kisaa kärjessä. Laitappa TS-kortteliin harrastelijat samaan lähtöön.  :Vink:

----------


## stenu

No jaa.. Jos nyt ensin kuitenkin katsottaisiin, paljonko kuskeja viivalle tulee. Sitten, jos rupeaa olemaan 80-100 kuskia samaan samaan aikaan starttaamassa, alkaa kastijaottelukin olla perusteltua. Niin pitkään kun osallistujia on se 30-50 ei useampaan lähtöön jakamisessa ole juuri järkeä, koska puolityhjällä radalla yksin kisaaminen on tylsää. Ihan sovussa Bianchi-cupin XC-kisoissakin lisurikuskit ja harrastelijat ajaa samassa sartissa.

ps. Jatketaan tuolla: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ss-skene/page5

----------


## J T K

Taborin jälkeisissä haastatteluissa Wout van Aert tykkäsi olleensa nopein kuski sunnuntaina. Voihan se olla, tosin sitten kun tuon homman saa toteutettua pysymällä pystyssä ja tiputtamatta ketjuja niin saa sovitella sateenkaaripaitaa. MvdP on todennut että hän ylitti maaliviivan ensimmäisenä ja se siitä. Oli ollut stressaava kisa, kun eroa Lars van der Haariin, Pauwelsiin ja kumppaneihin ei kuitenkaan tullut riittävän isosti, että olisi voinut hengähtää. Tiesi että lähellä tultiin. Itseluottamus oli kuulemma korkealla tasolla heti lähdöstä ja näkihän sen. Nys sanoo tajunneensa hyvin nopeasti, että ynnämuut sijat ovat se mistä ajetaan. Samanlainen voimattomuuden tunne koivissa kuin kauden aikana. Amerikkalaisten kisat menivät aika lailla vihkoon, Jonathan Pagen ajo surullisista tapahtumista huolimatta oli kohtuullinen. 

Eliten podiumin yhteenlaskettu ikä oli viitisenkymmentä päivää pienempi kuin U23:n  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Tänään olis tarjolla Bpost-sarjan krawattikrossia Lillestä ja huomenna Hoogstraaten SP.

----------


## J T K

MvdP jatkaa siitä mihin Taborissa jäi. Ajeli ensimmäiset kolme kiekkaa sijan 7 tuntumassa, n.10s. kärjen takana. Meeusen poltti tikkunsa ja LvdH hiipui myös kärkivauhdista. Kärki ajoi yhtä kyytiä alun höntyilyiden jälkeen hetken, kunnes MvdP siirtyi kärkeen ja siitä eteenpäin repi tasaisesti eroa. Nys pysyi tuntumassa kierroksen, päättäen sittenlopettaa hölmöilyt. Viimeiselle kierrokselle lähdettäessä ero oli 50s. ja toisesta sijasta ajavat Pauwels, LvdH, Nys ja WvA.

e: tiukka loppukiriotatus, Wout sai pidettyä kaikki muut takana loppusuoralla vaikka lähti kiriin keulasta, vahva veto!

1. Mathieu van der Poel
2. Wout van Aert
3. Sven Nys
4. Lars van der Haar
5. Kevin Pauwels

----------


## J T K

MvdP ekalla kierroksella muutaman ekan mutkan jälkeen keulaan ja homma oli valmis.

SP HOOGSTRATEN
 1. Mathieu van der Poel
 2. Kevin Pauwels 
 3. Wout van Aert  
 4. Lars van der Haar
 5. Klaas Vantornout  
 6. Sven Nys  
 7. Tom Meeusen  
 8. Jens Adams  
 9. Marcel Meisen   
 10. Julien Taramarcaz

----------


## roadking

http://instagram.com/p/y2HUGQqrx5/?modal=true

Katainenkin ymmärtää lajin päälle  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Tänään Superprestigen viimeinen kisa, striimejä löytynee 16:45 alkaen esim. täältä: http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/


la 14.2. Superprestige Noordzeecross Middelkerke            C1 BEL

----------


## ISO-O

Tästähän tulee ihan kisa, ja ratakin on mainio!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oli yksi kauden hauskimpia kisoja katsoa. Reitillä riitti kikkailua niin kuin SP-sarjassa aina. Viiden kärki nahisteli kunnolla ja lopussa kaikilla oli kaikki pelissä.

Hiljainen mies Pauwels väläytti hyvää pyöränhallintaa jänöhyppäämällä sekä lankkujen että ojan yli, ja otti sillä voiton. MvdP pannutti varmaan väsymystään niin komeat otb:t että joutui nöyrtymään.

Tuloslista antaa hyvän kuvan sukupolvenvaihdoksesta.

----------


## J T K

Oli tosiaan hieno rata ja jännittävä kisa. Pauwelsille sopiva rata jossa on paljon tiukkaa tönkyrää kiivettäväksi ja vauhdikas alusta. Tosin vaikeaksi meni sandpitilla lähes joka kerta ja joutui tuhlaamaan tikkuja repiessään eroja kiinni. Kyllä tämä Nysin varjossa ajanut "keski-ikäisten" sukupolvi sai karusti pataan tällä kaudella nuorilta hirmuilta. Mielenkiintoista seurata kuinka ensikaudella käy.

----------


## J T K

Tom Meeusenin ympärillä alkaa olla tunkkaista ilmaa...

Baxter met babymedicijn gevonden in camper Meeusen



kääntäjällä:

Baxter baby medicine found in camper Meeusen
"Unlike Laurens Sweeck will the Tom Meeusen difficult to deny that he injected Vaminolact. Doping hunters found namely a drip with the stuff in his camper.


Vaminolact. A product that is given to babies to recuperate. And apparently also to field drivers. According to our information, several toppers were injected with the drug 'ozone doctor "Chris Mertens. "Ideal for a faster recovery," he says. Although the 'baby food' is not on the official doping list, a rider must not receive injections.


The Baxter was found after an anonymous tip in 2012 in the motorhome Meeusen on the day of the cyclo-cross in Diegem and would be the result of the entire criminal file around the sport doctor from Rotselaar. Like Sweeck Meeusen risking soon two-year suspension.


Yesterday, he was told that he must appear before the disciplinary committee of the federation. The lawyer of Meeusen, Stijn Debaene, denied yesterday that the field already formally rider ever used injections. "There are no forbidden methods used, so we will plead the acquittal with conviction." Meeusen himself has always maintained that he drew only Mertens to seek treatment for his inflamed sinuses. The Leuven court believed at the time that there occurred blood transfusions, something his lawyer denies likewise. Within weeks Meeusen knows his fate."



ja tähän liittyen tuosta Vaminolactista:

Ten tablespoons Vaminolact? Then you better drink a glass of milk '


Up to ten tablespoons, drunk with juice. That's how field rider Laurens Sweeck (21) claims to be the drug Vaminolact occupied. But experts say that such a tiny amount is useless. "Either correct his story, he either had better drink a glass of milk."
"If the dose Sweeck specify is correct, then it goes to ridiculously small quantities." Professor Charles Allegaert of the UZ Leuven pulls no punches: the ten tablespoons Vaminolact Sweeck who took his own words, his performances have not promoted. Laurens Sweeck risk to two-year suspension. The big question is whether or not the field rider Vaminolact injected. The product is not prohibited for cyclists, but needles are.


What is the disadvantage of Sweeck is that Vaminolact is intended for use as an infusion, particularly in newborn babies. The agent is composed of amino acids which are necessary for the production of proteins. "Sometimes the baby's digestive system is still not large amounts of protein through food ', says Professor Allegaert. "Vaminolact helps them to grow enough anyway."


Laurens Sweeck admits that he took in 2011 and 2012 on prescription Vaminolact 'as a remedy for fatigue. This is surprising, because amino acids are primarily an anabolic effect. "It is not known that these drugs, however, that your muscles are of greater or recover faster," says nutrition expert Wim Derave (Ghent University).


Why Sweeck was prescribed such small quantities, it is certainly a mystery. "Ten tablespoons or 100 milliliters Vaminolact contains six grams of protein. That is the same as in 200 milliliters of milk, "says Derave.


A source close to the case says Sweeck on his 17th just blindly followed the advice of his doctor. But other sources do not believe in much naivety. They say Vaminolact years is known in the peloton and it certainly is administered with a drip.


On 10 March the Flemish community decides the fate of Sweeck.

----------


## J T K

Ja toinen uutinen liittyy Nysin kolariin katsojan kanssa Waregemin Cyclocross Mastersissa. Vanhempi mies oli lähtenyt ylittämään rataa järjestysmiehen estelyistä huolimatta ja Nys ajoi päälle 45kmh. Trekin alaviistoputki meni irtipoikki ja runko kolmeen osaan. Nys ja katsoja selvisivät ruhjeilla.

----------


## kmw

^ https://mobile.twitter.com/Veldritkr...55504579629056

----------


## jarit

Vaminolactin vaikuttavaksi aineeksi on kirjattu glysiini eli aminoetikkahappo. Se on vakiotavaraa lisäravinteissa. Se sijaan menetelmä vetää se suoraan suoneen on kielletty.

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bart...om-cyclo-cross

----------


## J T K

http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrenne...jden/1.2320324

Google kääntäjästä suoraan:

Field Rider Tom Meeusen goes unpunished "Whoehoew!"
The federal RLVB Tom Meeusen imposes no suspension. The 26 year old driver field risked two years due to an alleged breach of the doping rules. "This acquittal is not unexpected, but we were incredibly nervous," said his lawyer Stijn Debaene. Tom Meeusen this time was not present on the Belgian Cycling Federation. He reacts elated from Mallorca.

"Whoehoew!" Meeusen tweet with a smiley. "After nearly three years, as I have always said .. DOPING FREE !! So happy."

"Insufficient evidence"
Tom Meeusen was like among others Greg Van Avermaet and Bart Wellens, who do not know their fate, mentioned in the case of the "ozone doctor".

VRT
According to the chairman of the disciplinary committee of the federation there are "insufficient evidence" to doping by Meeusen hard. The 26 year old driver field risked a suspension of two years and a fine of 28,500 euros for an infringement of the doping rules. According to the Federal Attorney Meeusen had abused the drug Vaminolact. The rider replied that he used small amounts to treat gastrointestinal problems.

Lawyer Meeusen: "There was nothing in the file"
Meeusen's lawyer is satisfied, but assumed that his client was strong enough in his shoes. "You're never sure, and I was just like Tom and his entourage incredibly nervous, but this acquittal is not unexpected. I've always said that there was nothing in the file," said lawyer Stijn Debaene. "We do have that entire file must parse and have had to provide the arguments of innocence."

Federal Attorney Jaak Fransen had announced in advance not to put up with a possible acquittal and offenses against the no-needle policy to invoke. Debaene: "This case has been dragging on for more than two years it has been a nightmare for Tom I just called him, he is very emotional Tom hopes, along with me, that the federation can show the principal and discretion to... here a line to pull down, not to appeal and therefore can not start over no-needle so forth. "

"If the attorney would do it anyway, our argument has already been done. At the time of the facts, in 2012, was that no-needle policy-not in force in the Belgian regulations. The prosecutor must therefore begin over again but will come back from a barren journey. "

----------

